# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Nét duyên nhiều hồ ở Đà Lạt

## hohuucuong

Dù toạ lạc giữa trung tâm nên nằm ở ngoại ô, nhiều hồ ở Đà Lạt luôn gắn với nhiều truyền thuyết vẻ đẹp về tình yêu đôi lứa, tăng lót nét mộng mơ cho thành phố sương mù.

Hồ Xuân Hương



Một góc Hồ Xuân Hương.
Toạ lạc ngay trung tâm Đà Lạt, hồ Xuân Hương được xem như "nét duyên" không thể thiếu của thành phố sương mù. Hồ có hình trăng lưỡi liềm kéo dài gần 7 km đi qua những địa danh du lich Da Lat như vườn hoa thành phố Công viên Yersin, Đồi Cù... Vào buổi sáng nên chiều, mặt hồ được phủ nhiều làn sương sớm, tiếng chim ríu rít. Khi đêm đến hồ thơ mộng với nhiều ánh đèn hắt ra từ nhiều quán ven đường. khách du lịch có cơ hội thả bộ dọc hồ, đi xe ngựa nên dong ruổi trên xe máy, quanh hồ.


Hồ Than Thở



Hồ uốn lượn giữa nhiều triền thông.
Hồ Than Thở kiểu trung tâm thành phố 6km về hướng Chi Lăng. Thời Pháp, tên hồ là Las des Soupirs. Sau 1976, hồ có tên là hồ Sương Mai, nhưng khách du lịch vẫn gọi là hồ Than Thở.

Tên gọi này gắn với truyền thuyết về tình yêu son sắt của một đôi bạn trẻ. Truyện nhắc rằng, hai người yêu nhau tha thiết nhưng vì nghĩa vụ với đất nước, chàng gạt tình riêng lên đường ra trận. Hành trang sở hữu theo là lời thề son sắt của người con gái chàng yêu.

Một ngày nọ, tin báo tử từ chiến trường đưa về. Đau xót vì người yêu ra đi, cô nàng ra nơi ghi dấu lời thề, trầm mình cho vẹn tình. Chiến tranh kết thúc, chàng trai trở về, nghe tin người yêu vì mình mà quyên sinh. Chàng cũng chọn việc trầm mình xuống hồ giữ vẹn lời thề. Thương xót cho đôi trẻ bạc mệnh, rừng thông rì rầm nghe như tiếng than khóc.

Hồ Tuyền Lâm



Nét thơ mộng của hồ luôn hấp dẫn khác du lich Da Lat.
Hồ Tuyền Lâm kiểu Ðà Lạt 5km. Hồ bắt nguồn từ dòng suối Tía huyền thoại và nằm gọn gàng giữa rừng thông mênh mông. Mặt hồ quanh năm xanh biếc, hiếm khi có sóng lớn. Rải rác giữa hồ là nhiều đảo nhỏ xanh ngát.

Vào nhiều ngày vẻ đẹp trời, dùng cano nên thuyền buồm du ngoạn trên mặt hồ, khách du lịch có tác dụng được nhìn nhiều đồi thông xanh mởn, nhiều sườn đồi thoai thoải. Nếu muốn khách du lịch có cơ hội tạt vào một hòn đảo bất kỳ, giăng võng ngủ giữa rừng thông nên hưởng thụ nhiều đặc sản núi rừng hoặc thủy sản được đánh bắt dưới hồ.

Tại hồ hiện có tour khai thác hồ 1 ngày với nhiều mô hình dịch vụ như khai thác hồ bằng thuyền, hưởng thụ đặc sản với chi phí 250.000 đồng - 300.000 đồng.

Hồ Đan Kia


Hồ ĐanKia kiểu trung tâm Đà Lạt 12km về phía Bắc. Đây là nơi năm 1893, bác sĩ A.Yersin ngây ngất trước vẻ vẻ đẹp của cao nguyên Langbiang và từ đó đã khai sinh ý tưởng thiết lập một trạm nghỉ dưỡng tiền thân của thành phố Đà Lạt ngày nay. Có bề dày lịch sử như vậy nhưng địa danh du lịch này chỉ được đưa vào phục vụ khách du lịch trong thời giờ mới nhất Hồ vẻ đẹp như một cô sơn phái đẹp còn say ngủ dưới rừng thông. Phía dưới hồ Đankia có một thác nước, gọi là thác 7 tầng. Vào mùa này, thềm thác rộng và hùng vĩ.
lúc này hồ không có bất kỳ một mô hình dịch vụ du lịch gì khách du lịch muốn đến hồ, phải chuẩn bị thức ăn nước uống. Không nên ở lại hồ vào buổi tối nếu ít người.

Hồ Đa Nhim


Hồ Đa Nhim nằm trên con đường từ Phan Rang lên Đà Lạt, thuộc huyện Đơn Dương, kiểu thành phố Đà Lạt 40km về hướng đông.

Hồ Đa Nhim có mặc tích tụ 9,7km², ở độ cao xấp xỉ 1.042m. Hồ Đa Nhim ẩn mình dưới nhiều rạng thông xanh, nhẹ nhàng với nhiều nếp lượn trông như một mặt gương rộng lớn Khi gió dừng thổi, mặt hồ không một gợn sóng. Lúc trời mưa, mặt hồ như nhiều giọt nước nhảy múa theo một khúc nhạc sôi động.

----------


## dung89

Đúng là rất duyên  :Big Grin:

----------

